# View from the cop: Some offenders violate laws of common sense



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Steve Rose, Special to the Journal-Constitution 
Atlanta Journal-Constitution
ATLANTA - On a recent Wednesday, around 6:30 p.m., at the QT store on Roswell Road, Officer Caudell spotted a man sitting in a car, drinking a can of beer.
One law says you can't have an open container in the car, and another law, the law of common sense, says that if you do violate the first law, do it discreetly if a police car is nearby.
The driver, Robert Ratterree, 30, of Flowery Branch, violated both laws. 
Officer Caudell is a newcomer who came to us from the Hall County Sheriff's Department, which is where Flowery Branch is located. The officer recognized Robert as the same Robert he arrested a couple of times before in Hall County for DUI. Robert, when asked, said he was not Robert but in fact Cody.
Officer Caudell then reminded Robert/Cody that he had arrested him before in Hall County. Robert finally told him he used his brother's name because he had a couple of warrants out on him, which he did, and didn't want to go to jail, which he did.
I stopped a guy once who dropped my name on me. He asked me if I knew Steve Rose and I said that I most certainly did and he was an outstanding guy. He said he was friends with Steve and wanted to know if I would give him a break. I said I would if he would just give Steve a call and have him get back to me.
He said he misplaced his number.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/patrol-issues/articles/1367168/


----------

